
12 fuck ups whilst making a chatbot - jonplackett
https://medium.com/wk-ventures/11-f-k-ups-whilst-making-a-chatbot-10b71d837e2a
======
BentFranklin
<i>Some people are too stupid to follow directions</i>

Just have the chatbot tell the cookbot what to do.

